# Which exercises and stretches for chondromalacia recovery?



## hesher (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi,

I've been suffering from a grinding knee that, when riding for more than 2-3 hours, hurts for a couple of days.

I'm recovering by reducing my bicycle time and using granny gear alot. In the meanwhile, I would like to start stretching and strengthening muscles that support the knee and help this problem go away.

(I have a doctor scheduled but this is a long process and I would like to start recovering today)

So, Is there a book or helpful website that could point me at the correct exercise for recovery?
I've googled some links but maybe theres a really good one i'm missing(?).

Thanks!


----------



## bennymtb (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, pain at the front of the knee (anterior knee pain, including cartilage problems with the knee cap) is often associated with tight quads, hamstrings and gluteals. Strengthening the gluteal muscles can also help if your problem relates to too much internal rotation (inward twisting) of your thigh bone (femur). Avoid grinding large chain rings and work on higher cadence would also help. Good luck


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I believe bike fit is your problem, particularly from the saddle. Have a LBS adjust the height, fore/aft and tilt of the saddle...my knee soreness disappeared!


----------

